# Crocodile Crochet Stitch



## Star58

Hi there all,

Here is my sample of the Croc Stitch. I had help from these videos.

http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-make-crochet-crocodile-scale.html

http://yarn-muse.blogspot.com/2011/01/crocodile-stitch.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

That does look pretty. I wonder how it would look in assorted colours ... 

NO! NO NEW PROJECTS!!!

Back to my knitting!


----------



## vegasneon

The funny thing is I dont really like the look of this stitch but I want to do it just because I never have! Weird huh? I think it would look cute on a purse however.


----------



## Star58

Jessica-Jean said:


> That does look pretty. I wonder how it would look in assorted colours ...
> 
> NO! NO NEW PROJECTS!!!
> 
> Back to my knitting!


lol I feel the same way but I had to at least learn it. Now back to my Sock KAL.


----------



## Star58

vegasneon said:


> The funny thing is I dont really like the look of this stitch but I want to do it just because I never have! Weird huh? I think it would look cute on a purse however.


I saw it done on a purse, a hat, and a scarf. I think that different yarn and needle sizes will make a difference in how it looks. I used a rather large needle so I could see the stitch better.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

vegasneon said:


> The funny thing is I dont really like the look of this stitch but I want to do it just because I never have! Weird huh? I think it would look cute on a purse however.


Like you, it's not a stitch I would really use for myself, but I had to have a go at it.

I, like Star58, watched a few YouTube videos, but after a few trials and errors -- some weren't all that clear and one only demonstrated the first row, which was next to useless -- but finally settled on Star58's first video link.

It was great and I was very happy with the result -- mission accomplished! Now I'm going to pull it undone, because I can't see myself in the scarf it is meant to become.


----------



## kippyfure

I just ordered the Annie's Attic booklet with items made with the Croc stitch==now I really am excited about it!!!


----------



## evesch

Star58 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does look pretty. I wonder how it would look in assorted colours ...
> 
> NO! NO NEW PROJECTS!!!
> 
> Back to my knitting!
> 
> 
> 
> lol I feel the same way but I had to at least learn it. Now back to my Sock KAL.
Click to expand...

Well, I loved this a while back and bought the pattern for these and made them in a multi colored yarn I hand spun.


----------



## Johnna

vegasneon said:


> The funny thing is I dont really like the look of this stitch but I want to do it just because I never have! Weird huh? I think it would look cute on a purse however.


You're right. This stitch would be beautiful in a shiny, black, silky yarn for a handbag. Would be very dressy for the opera, or whatever.


----------



## bsaito

I love the stitch! Thanks for the posting. I will try it with a new bag I am thinking about. It will add just the right texture! THANK


----------



## past

Love it. I'd like to try it as a border for a sweater.


----------



## hypnodoc650

Thank you for sharing this crocodile crochet stitch. I think it looks very interesting and will give it a go once I finish my current project.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

evesch said:


> Well, I loved this a while back and bought the pattern for these and made them in a multi colored yarn I hand spun.


I've added the photo of your gorgeous mitts to my Word document of the instructions for the stitch. Eventually ... just not today.


----------



## evesch

Jessica-Jean said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I loved this a while back and bought the pattern for these and made them in a multi colored yarn I hand spun.
> 
> 
> 
> I've added the photo of your gorgeous mitts to my Word document of the instructions for the stitch. Eventually ... just not today.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I got the pattern from Bonita on etsy and I did modify it a bit. One thing I did was a crumple row of single crochet so that the mitts would push back easily and fold onto my arm a bit. Good for getting them out of the way a bit for eating and washing, etc. without taking them off all the time.


----------



## yona

Thanks for posting star58.... I've saved it for a future project which maybe done into a child's sweater/jacket????

Thanks again.


----------



## occknitter

hi i have watched the geek vidio and cant get my head round the 2nd row. get to the 1st shell at the end and then im lost l love the st and i,m looking for free hat and mitts patt. can not afford to buy patts.


----------



## kippyfure

I just realized that there is a cowl and beret set in the September/October issue of Crochet Today! which uses the Alligator stitch. You'll know which magazine it is right away because it is the feature cover pattern, done in autumnal shades. Not only is the pattern written clearly, but there are charted directions included, which I really love.


----------



## occknitter

thank you will see if i can get it up on the net


----------



## evesch

occknitter said:


> hi i have watched the geek vidio and cant get my head round the 2nd row. get to the 1st shell at the end and then im lost l love the st and i,m looking for free hat and mitts patt. can not afford to buy patts.


explain more what you are having trouble figuring out. The 5 double crochet are done around the barr of the double crochets of the previous rounds. Go down and around to the next double crochet in that pair and put the second set of 5 double crochet around that post part of the previous row. It is a row done on top of the other stitches.


----------



## glnwhi

I like it


----------



## samazon

Pretty cool, think it would make a neat bag. But quote Jessica-Jean no no must finish wips :lol:


----------



## JoanL

The instructions for this on Crochet Geek are much easier to follow if anyone is interested


----------



## Suzie1

I working on a childs sweater now and decided to use this stitch for a border around the body. So I sewed the fronts to the back and shoulder seems and have done a sc foundation and 2 rows. I like the results.

I haven't started the sleeves yet, so I'm going to start at the wrist with 3 rows of the croc stitch. The sweater is pink and the croc stitch is white.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Kewl...I love Teresas videos.

Thanks for sharing,

Camilla



Star58 said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> Here is my sample of the Croc Stitch. I had help from these videos.
> 
> http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-to-make-crochet-crocodile-scale.html
> 
> http://yarn-muse.blogspot.com/2011/01/crocodile-stitch.html
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## SylviaC

Evesch: I love the gloves. I have saved this pattern stitch in my folders and have been tempted but so much to do already. So now I have seen the gloves, I might just try it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carolcatz

Think I've seen this stitch used as a tea cosy


----------



## SylviaC

Carolcatz said:


> Think I've seen this stitch used as a tea cosy


I think a tea cosy would be great in this stitch. Maybe I will try that out. I copied some photos of a triangular shawl in different stages and colourways just as a guide for when I eventually use this stitch pattern. 
Love your cats.


----------



## Carolcatz

Thanks Sylvia, my 2 torties, I have 9 others, assorted colours.

I was right, my friend gave a cosy pattern to me.
It's only different in the fact that the shells are on top of one another, rather than alternating.
Dated 2006, name cupcakeqld Australia, is the only info I have about it, but it was free.
So anyone interested should be able to find it.
FOUND IT
http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2006/05/scallop-tea-cosy-instructions.html
Great large pic if you click on it within the pattern


----------



## kippyfure

Carolcatz said:


> Thanks Sylvia, my 2 torties, I have 9 others, assorted colours.
> 
> I was right, my friend gave a cosy pattern to me.
> It's only different in the fact that the shells are on top of one another, rather than alternating.
> Dated 2006, name cupcakeqld Australia, is the only info I have about it, but it was free.
> So anyone interested should be able to find it.


That cozy sounds REALLY familiar. I am going to go through my saved filed and see if I have it.


----------



## kippyfure

That's the one I have--just went into my "archives", there it was--boy I feel sorry for those who are computerphobic. I have so much fun packed into this 1-1/2"x10"x14" little wonder!!!



Carolcatz said:


> Thanks Sylvia, my 2 torties, I have 9 others, assorted colours.
> 
> I was right, my friend gave a cosy pattern to me.
> It's only different in the fact that the shells are on top of one another, rather than alternating.
> Dated 2006, name cupcakeqld Australia, is the only info I have about it, but it was free.
> So anyone interested should be able to find it.
> FOUND IT
> http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2006/05/scallop-tea-cosy-instructions.html
> Great large pic if you click on it within the pattern


----------



## kippyfure

speaking of torties, meet Jane--and Margaux and Marielle, the Hemingway twins-----



Carolcatz said:


> Thanks Sylvia, my 2 torties, I have 9 others, assorted colours.
> 
> I was right, my friend gave a cosy pattern to me.
> It's only different in the fact that the shells are on top of one another, rather than alternating.
> Dated 2006, name cupcakeqld Australia, is the only info I have about it, but it was free.
> So anyone interested should be able to find it.
> FOUND IT
> http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2006/05/scallop-tea-cosy-instructions.html
> Great large pic if you click on it within the pattern


----------



## JoanL

H THAT IS SO SO CUTE...AND I NEED A COSY


----------



## SylviaC

kippyfure said:


> speaking of torties, meet Jane--and Margaux and Marielle, the Hemingway twins-----
> 
> 
> 
> Carolcatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sylvia, my 2 torties, I have 9 others, assorted colours.
> 
> I was right, my friend gave a cosy pattern to me.
> It's only different in the fact that the shells are on top of one another, rather than alternating.
> Dated 2006, name cupcakeqld Australia, is the only info I have about it, but it was free.
> So anyone interested should be able to find it.
> FOUND IT
> http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2006/05/scallop-tea-cosy-instructions.html
> Great large pic if you click on it within the pattern
Click to expand...

Beautiful cats - my avatar is Penelope DeVille sitting in my stash . I was going through it when she decided I was not putting it back, this was now her place. I call her Penny, my son originally owned her then had to move because of work so I inherited her 16 years ago.

I have also now copied the tea cozy - so beautiful but I will not do the twisted cord, it cheapens the effect I think. I might do loops of chain st of the top colour.


----------



## samazon

Thanks for posting that pattern Carolcatz that is just to cute :-D


----------



## Msj

No, no, guys! Think Crocodile. It's making a great croc miniature!


----------



## glnwhi

anyone know where I can get the wristwarmers or fingerless mittens with the crock stitch? Thanks


----------



## evesch

glnwhi said:


> anyone know where I can get the wristwarmers or fingerless mittens with the crock stitch? Thanks


Well, I just got the pdf version of the Crocodile Stitch book from Annies Attic for $14.95 this morning and it has two different patterns in it for fingerless mitts in it. The one I have picture in earlier post and another one plus lots more patterns.


----------



## didough

Carolcatz said:


> Think I've seen this stitch used as a tea cosy


http://crochetroo.blogspot.com/2006/05/scallop-tea-cosy-instructions.html


----------



## Carolcatz

That's the link I'd already put in


----------



## Christi

Is there a site that shows through pics instead of video.........my dial up is why to slow to download anything.


----------



## didough

Christi said:


> Is there a site that shows through pics instead of video.........my dial up is why to slow to download anything.


Have a look here - FREE pattern plus an interesting read (also see the replies at the bottom giving more info and links)

http://yarn-muse.blogspot.com/2011/01/crocodile-stitch.html


----------



## Christi

Thank you.


----------



## scrappinmagic

I love this stitch! I've made and sold 2 purses so far (they are lined) and have 2 more in the making and my granddaughter saw me making one while I was on the 3rd row and commented that it would make a cute headband so came up with that idea.....pics of both....


----------



## didough

Sorry, but my feeling is that some folks don't always read each and every message from the very beginning of a thread, so somewhere along the line it may actually be useful to repeat factual or useful info ...


----------



## didough

Carolcatz said:


> That's the link I'd already put in


Sorry, but I find some folks don't always read each and every message from the very beginning of a thread, so somewhere along the line it may actually be useful to repeat factual or useful info ...


----------

